# الأعطال التي يمكن تشخيصها من خلال شاشة السبلت يونت



## بلال البرزنجي (12 يونيو 2011)

سلام عليكم..هناك بعض من الاعطال يمكن تشخيصها من خلال النظر الى شاشة السبلت يونت عندما نشاهد حرف Eعلى شاشة السبلت وحرف Eبمعنى (error)اي يعني وجود خطأَ ما في الجهاز ومع الحرف نجد أرقام فكل رقم يدلعلى عطل معين سأوضحهالكم كما يلي:-


E1 يعني وجود عطل في ثرموستات الوحدة الداخلية.
E2 يعني وجود عطل في ثرموستات الوحدة الخارجية.
E3 يعني وجود عطل في ثرموستات الوحدة الداخلية الثانية لأن الوحدة الداخلية تحتوي على سنسرين(ثرموستات).
E4 يعني وجود عطل في فان(مروحة) الوحدة الداخلية.
E5 يعني وجود نقص في شحنة غاز الفريون داخل المنظومة.
E6 يعني وجود حمل زائد على الضاغط لذا يجب تنظيف الوحدتين الداخلية والخارجية.
ولكم جزيل الشكروالتقدير...


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (12 يونيو 2011)

_الف شكراخي الكريم معلومه قييمه وجميله انا استفت منها كثيرا جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## الحربي وجدي (13 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## بلال البرزنجي (15 يونيو 2011)

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكما ياأخايا في الله الأخ الحربي وجدي والأخ أبن عوف عبداللطيف أرجوا من الله التوفيق للجميع ... مع خالص تحياتي لكم..أخوكم بلال البرزنجي من العراق الجريح....؟


----------



## حيدراكرم (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للجميع .وأنشاء الله بدأ العراق العظيم يشفى من جراحته ويرجع أحسن من قبل يأخي بلال
أخوكم م .أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## تامر النجار (23 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## eng_moudgamal (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

و إلي الأمام


----------



## firasabd415 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يبارك بيكم وشكرا


----------



## هاى تكنولوجى 2012 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الله ينور ولكن هذة الاعطال تختلف من جهاز لاخر 0000فهذة الاعطال لاى موديل


----------

